
Five Inmates Built Two PCs and Hacked a Prison from Within - mayava
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/five-inmates-built-two-pcs-and-hacked-a-prison-from-within/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14093970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14093970)

------
joshmn
Dying over here trying to figure out why they had phpBB installed.

